# Long Island fishing



## Guest (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey guys,


I may be going to Long Island in mid September. Can anybody give good location and type of fishing from the surf/pier during that time?

I'm thinking Stripers at Montauk during the time period. Is this about correct? Any other ideas?


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

I'm not sure where in Long Island Sound you plan on fishing but it September Blues will be around Striper action will start picking up not sure what you looking for and what part of the sound you will be at but you can't go wrong with those two let me know where in the sound your going.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2004)

David,

I'm not sure where to go. I've never been there, so I thought I'd ask around and see what turns up. What is some good areas to fish from the surf or pier? I'd probably like to do some surf casting with spoons if the stripers are around with few beach goers. If you can recommend a few good spots you will sure do me a big help.

Thanks.


----------

